# Mozart piano concerto No. 22 in E flat major



## mwd (Apr 7, 2012)

I recently hard the BSO under Kees Bakels perform the Mozart Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major with Ronald Brautigam. A work I was not familiar with.

Right at the start of the concerto my wife and I both noticed what sounded to us like uncomfortable dissonances in the horns and woodwind. Were the orchestra having a bad night? 

At home next day I played a couple of different recordings of this work and sure enough there were the same dissonances.

Not having any musical training my question is why? Might it be the use of modern instruments? Would the scoring of Mozart’s time with period instruments have sounded more agreeable, could it be the use of the e flat major key?

What do readers think?

MWD.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Do you mean the wind line at :30 and :43?





That's a very common occurrence in Mozart, one of his favourite devices. It's simply holding one note of the harmony into the next one, producing the dissonance which is immediately resolved only to be held into the next harmony again and so on.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

its 4th species counterpoint or Ligature.


----------

